# How to water proof viv?



## Assaye (Sep 23, 2009)

EDIT - Had a new idea, as I can't find somewhere local that does cheap vinyl flooring (which was my plan). How about a waterproof tablecloth (like the plastic ones you get for parties) that is siliconed down and covered in a decent layer of non-toxic newspaper and kitchen roll?

Workable?


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

well i half waterproofed my viv for two newts and i used glass and aquarium sealent.


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

Yacht varnish is very good, at least 2 coats.

Leave for at least a week to dry, with all the lights/heating on to get all the fumes out as it's high in toxic fumes. 

Safe once dry : victory:


You could also run a bead of silicone round the joins after the varnish is completely dry.


----------



## jenova (Mar 23, 2008)

i used stick on vinyl covering is pretty good for that and it helps that its wipe down and dirt cheap


----------



## Assaye (Sep 23, 2009)

jenova said:


> i used stick on vinyl covering is pretty good for that and it helps that its wipe down and dirt cheap


This sounds like the cheapest option! I have silicone to seal the edges so all good. 

Don't really have time to leave varnish for a week to dry =(


----------



## jenova (Mar 23, 2008)

yay i feel usefully hehe! glad i could help


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

what's it made out of?


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

only things. if you use vinyl. you have to make sure it doesn't give off any fumes when heated.


----------



## x_firefly_x (Sep 18, 2009)

I've yacht varnished one wooden viv, but the fumes took WEEKS to go away completely  For my next one I have bought a cheap roll end of vinyl flooring(the one that doesn't have any sticky stuff on the back so hopefully shouldn't give off any icky fumes) off ebay and am going to stick it on to all the sides/floor/roof etc. using silicone glue and then seal all the edges...hoping it will work!


----------



## Ultraviolet (Jan 28, 2010)

Have you thought of tiling it? 

You can pick up some basic tiles from B&Q for a few quid a box. Obviously you would need grout and sealant to.

EDIT: tiled one of my vivs over 10 years ago and it's still looks like new


----------



## rosie&jim (Mar 23, 2010)

Ultraviolet said:


> Have you thought of tiling it?
> 
> You can pick up some basic tiles from B&Q for a few quid a box. Obviously you would need grout and sealant to.
> 
> EDIT: tiled one of my vivs over 10 years ago and it's still looks like new


i use this method on all my vivs just make sure it is dry before use.
i go to a local tile shop and buy there end of line stuff it works out cheaper


----------



## Assaye (Sep 23, 2009)

Ultraviolet said:


> Have you thought of tiling it?
> 
> You can pick up some basic tiles from B&Q for a few quid a box. Obviously you would need grout and sealant to.
> 
> EDIT: tiled one of my vivs over 10 years ago and it's still looks like new


I was going to tile but don't have spare money for grout and such as well as tiles and don't have any equipment.

My contingency fund is for vets bills, lol!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

G4 pond paint lasts longer than varnish and is easy to wipe clean and proberbly the most waterproof out of all the sugested ways no need to use silicon in on the corners or edges i know of vivs that have been made out of cheap chip board last years coated in this stuff


----------

